# Plus de son appel whatsapp et messenger



## yopaille (22 Février 2020)

Bonjour a tous !

Voila j'ai un gros soucis avec Whatsapp et Messenger depuis quelques semaines. Quand je passe un appel ou quand je reçois on m'entend pas comme si le micro était coupé. J'ai regardé dans les réglages des applications ainsi que du téléphone pour voir si le micro était coupé et non il est bien activé, j'ai supprimé réinstallé pareil ça marche pas  Wifi / 4G
J'ai un iphone 6s avec la dernière version d'IOS 13.3.1

Merci pour d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Février 2020)

As-tu le même problème avec et sans écouteurs ?
Arrives-tu à enregistrer qqc dans le dictaphone ?


----------



## yopaille (22 Février 2020)

salut ecatomb !



ecatomb a dit:


> As-tu le même problème avec et sans écouteurs ?
> Arrives-tu à enregistrer qqc dans le dictaphone ?



J’ai pas encore tester mais ce week-end je le ferais et te dirais si ça marche ou pas !
Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## yopaille (23 Février 2020)

Bonjour !

J’ai essayé avec les écouteurs et ça marche du coup je comprend pas.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Février 2020)

Dans ce cas, c'est peut-être le microphone qui est hs ?


----------



## yopaille (23 Février 2020)

Re

Bah pourquoi en appel normal ça marche nickel ?

Merci pour ton aide !


----------

